

Show HN: Our first infographic: The evolution of Nexus devices - zsedbal
http://blog.getinch.com/evolution-nexus-devices-infographic/
We just finished our first ever infographic and looking for feedback. Every comment is welcome; what do you think?
======
andraskindler
a little insider info: it was created using Sketch.

